# what type of fish is this



## Stealtos (Mar 30, 2010)

not a clear picture but i believe someone who knows the name will know this fish , i need to know


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Clown loaches

PS. a little more info on them here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/clown-loach/

Welcome to the forum, Stealtos


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yup. Kymmie loves her clown loaches :-D


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

lol welcome to the forum. Yup it's a clown loach.


----------

